# Newbie...Having printing issues with white plastisol ink on tshirt.



## DC3T (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi, I have a turquoise shirt and I'm trying to print a 2 color logo. My black comes out fine but my white ink is not printing on the shirt. Also the ink sticks to my screen and shirt as I try to pick it up after printing.

I've tried a 110 mesh and a 160 mesh. 
I've also tried 1/8" and 1/16" off contact. 
I've mixed the plastisol so I can get a more creamier texture but I'm still having issues. 
I'm using a squeegee with a 70 duro blade. 
The ink I'm using is Triangle from neverthelessscreenprintingsupplies.com
I'm using a 500watt halogen to partially cure my black ink then I try and print the white on top.


Can anyone help me please!!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

It sounds more like technique than an ink problem. Make sure you keep your squeegie angle high. You should be shearing the ink off the screen when printing. Don't lay your squeegie down hoping to push more ink through the screen, that's the opposite of what you want to do. You may have to make more than one pass to get enough ink on the shirt for opacity.


----------



## DC3T (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you I finally got it!!


----------

